# Pike underneath observation bridge in the hoga



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Are there any pike by the observation bridge near the cuyahoga river? I am thinking of fishing there with my dad tommorrow at 1. An answer would be appreciated asap. Thank you.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

The area around Edison isn't fully thawed yet, not enough moving water. But near the break of the rapids you can find pike sure, just about with the same frequency of the rest of that stretch.

Tough to fish the shore there though, specially with Ice still on the crest of the river. I'll be upstream in the Waterworks area tomorrow from about 10am on. If you can get a small boat in at Edison now is your best time to try, but last i checked, gonna have to dodge some ice.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Strictly shore fishing. Rapids yeah. Cold water should turn the pike on. Any lures that i should try?


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in cold water Stick baits, with very little action. Get it down to it's diving depth and let it sit. Jerk it here and there and most of your hits should come on pure reaction alone.

Also, traditionally the Jig and Pig has produced in cold weather as well, but i'm not personally that big into jigging...yet.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a J-13 rapala that I could throw and some lipless cranks as well! I'll give it a try and hope for the best!!!!!


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

That 13 might be to much size for them at the moment, they are still looking for that easy meal. I'll be throwing a couple size 10's and maybe a 12 tomorrow if they are active. Haven't heard very good reports yet at all.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I also have a couple suspending rapala jerkbaits that I could try as well. It's in the largest size they sell.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i would suggest using smaller bait now assuming most the bait fish the pike our feeding on our also small and increase bait size as the year goes...


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, i went out yesterday in the Waterworks section...and i lost an absolute hog. I had it close to 6 feet from the boat when it shook it's head one last time and threw the trebles. If i lose one more big pike im going to go nuts.

The damn thing took drag for close to a minute before i got him where he was, and poof, lost him. Big time bummer.

Not the biggest bummer of the day, i also lost one of my Rods and Reels to the river, went overboard when i hooked my buddies jacket on my cast.

On the bright side i did manage to catch a 2 pound Sucker! On a Husky Jerk no less!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I might go to the cuyahoga river today. If my dad takes me that is.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I would not suggest trying to venture down behind the sheraton, this time of the year. The water is way to high . The fishing wont be any good and it will be dangerous.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WillyDub said:


> Well, i went out yesterday in the Waterworks section...and i lost an absolute hog. I had it close to 6 feet from the boat when it shook it's head one last time and threw the trebles. If i lose one more big pike im going to go nuts.


Sometime pike clamp down on a lure and you think they're hooked but they are just hanging onto your lure. Try setting the hook a couple of times to pull the lure through the mouth to hopefully hook on some meat. It's frustrating to see them open their mouth and out comes your lure.

On a side note, thats a sickening feeling watching you rod sink to a watery grave. I lost a brand new ugly stick with a Daiwa spinning reel to the water gods in Point Au Baril Canada. The only good thing was my wife started barfing when I caught my first snake of the trip. Turned out she was pregnant and the pike smell upset her stomach due to the heightened senses of pregnancy. A smelly pike is cheaper than peeing on a stick and waiting for it to turn blue.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Pikedaddy said:


> I would not suggest trying to venture down behind the sheraton, this time of the year. The water is way to high . The fishing wont be any good and it will be dangerous.


Hes trying to keep all the good spots for himself.. :Banane30:


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there any good piking in that section of the river??? From rocking on the river to the sheraton. I have only seen one pike and that was a 32 or so incher.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

There is pike, but they just aren't easy to find. Further down a bit there is a good history of nice sized pike.

I'm yet to make the move down there, but will be doing so in the next week or so in my buddies new lil 150 pound boat. Hard to get mine in down there and its only 75 pounds more.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

A pike question from a Hoga newbie. If you would, please let me know for each season:

a. What depth to try fishing for pike? i.e. topwater, mid-range, bottom, etc.
b. What lures/presentations work best for pike and sizes?
c. What type of retrieve works best for pike? i.e. slow, fast, stop and go, etc.

I appreciate any response you give as it will increase my meager pike knowledge on the Hoga greatly. Thanks to all who respond!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The ice is off the water at the Edison Pool now. Just drove over the bridge yesterday. Still some ice near the dam. If anyone gets out there, let us know how the fishing goes. 

As far as catching pike goes, the only thing that works for me consistently is a shiner or creek chub under a bobber. Guess I'm just not a good lure fisherman.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am mainly looking for numbers not size cause I have never caught one before!!!! Many pike from shore. They don't have to be big though.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Stripers4Life said:


> Hes trying to keep all the good spots for himself.. :Banane30:


 Go try to fish it then and let us all know how you did. I was trying to give the kid some info. I could care less about that spot . I used to fish that area when I was much younger before I had boats and 50" muskies under my belt. I wouldnt try to steer a young kid away from that area unless I thought it could be dangerous. I would wait until the water is lower in the summer . That area is better for small mouth anyway.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Castmaster if you want pike go to Fred Fuller park in Kent . Try using shiners under a float around the fallen trees. If you put in the time you will get one.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Pikedaddy said:


> Go try to fish it then and let us all know how you did. I was trying to give the kid some info. I could care less about that spot . I used to fish that area when I was much younger before I had boats and 50" muskies under my belt. I wouldnt try to steer a young kid away from that area unless I thought it could be dangerous. I would wait until the water is lower in the summer . That area is better for small mouth anyway.


Just busting some balls. relax


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

What is the address of Fred fuller park? I am trying to find it on google maps. Can you use lures there as well? Is this a pond or a stream? What is the average size of the pike? Just so I know what lures to use. I have a few lures in mind already.....


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I am pretty sure Fred Fuller is off of Middlebury road in Kent. As far as lures I would just go with shiners right now. If you cast lures up there , it will probably cost you a lot in lures. If you want to use lures try swimbaits worked slowly . The average size up there is about 20".


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this a state park? I really want to fish this now! You got me psyched now man!!!!! Is it a pond, or is it a river? Is it a popular spot? Do you do a lot of fishing there? Is it shallow or deep? Are the pike there all year? Man I need to get out there!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Look at this. It should show you where the "city of Kent" park is:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=K...e=41.15013&longitude=-81.369365&geocode=BLOCK


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Fred Fuller park is just a Kent park that the cuyahoga runs through. I had a Big pike snap my line there last year. But as stated before there are a lot of snags to lose lures in so it might be worth it to pick up some shiners.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

So, will the pike bite all year? And what is it about this place that makes it so snaggy?


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Rocks, Roots, Strong Current.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds fun!!!!!! How deep is it? I have some ideas for lures already!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

castmaster00 said:


> So, will the pike bite all year? And what is it about this place that makes it so snaggy?


It's a friggin' river man! Logjams and rocks all over the place! If you don't lose at least one lure, you ain't fishin! Go try it for yourself and see what you think of the place. We already told you there's pike in there and how to catch them.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

You got a point there!!!! I might be heading out there right now to check it out! Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I went and got skunked!!!!! I am thinking that the water is still too cold and muddy. Threw everything in my tackle box and the kitchen sink at them. Got a couple hits but nothing stuck. I didn't loose any lures either!!!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, at least you tried. I was able to sneak out for an hour also. Fished under the bridge at the Edison pool. Tried 6 different lures for pike, lost 1 lure and got no hits. Nice to be out though and loosen up the casting arm.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

The Mantua area is usually a good bet this time of year.


----------



## Bassturd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sometime pike clamp down on a lure and you think they're hooked but they are just hanging onto your lure. Try setting the hook a couple of times to pull the lure through the mouth to hopefully hook on some meat. It's frustrating to see them open their mouth and out comes your lure.
> 
> On a side note, thats a sickening feeling watching you rod sink to a watery grave. I lost a brand new ugly stick with a Daiwa spinning reel to the water gods in Point Au Baril Canada. The only good thing was my wife started barfing when I caught my first snake of the trip. Turned out she was pregnant and the pike smell upset her stomach due to the heightened senses of pregnancy. A smelly pike is cheaper than peeing on a stick and waiting for it to turn blue.


I was reading old posts looking for pike waters and seen your post about Pointe Au Baril. Where exactly did you go? I've been there 5 times and this year will make 6. We put in @ Harris Lake w/ 14 ft jon boat/6 hp outboard, go to South Magnetawan River, portage to Main Mag & camp there for a week. It is some the most beautiful landscape I have ever seen. My father's friend's dad used to take a boyscout troop there in the 60's and so the trip was born.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bassturd84 said:


> I was reading old posts looking for pike waters and seen your post about Pointe Au Baril. Where exactly did you go? I've been there 5 times and this year will make 6. We put in @ Harris Lake w/ 14 ft jon boat/6 hp outboard, go to South Magnetawan River, portage to Main Mag & camp there for a week. It is some the most beautiful landscape I have ever seen. My father's friend's dad used to take a boyscout troop there in the 60's and so the trip was born.


Pleasant Cove was the place . lost the rod/reel near the lighthouse..Your right very pretty.


----------



## Es0xangler (Feb 2, 2012)

chartreuse spinnerbaits, husky jerks, and live bait/ dead bait.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Where is the Edison Pool at?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Pleasant Cove was the place . lost the rod/reel near the lighthouse..Your right very pretty.


I've fished out of Pleasant Cove a couple of different times - nice cabins. My biggest walleye to date (32.5") came off a shallow shoal not far from there.


----------

